# steam arms alingment



## druno123 (Feb 22, 2012)

on a n sacle steam locomotive one of the steam arms came off on the end
i remove the bottom plate and lifted the wheel with the gear and got the steam arm back on
as soon as I ran it it came back off
there has to be some kind of timing or something with the wheighted 
wheels to be aligned to get it right?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes it's called Quartering.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Could you post a picture?You probably have something that's bent out of place or missing,or else.


----------

